# GPU-Z NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT NO INFO



## BSG (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Installed a the GV-NX88T512HP (GeForce 8800GT) giga-byte card, with Vista Ultimate. Running GPU latest but the pixrl rate; texture fillrate; gpu clock ; memory all show 0.

I have a clean installation all is working 100% Is this my new card that is faulty? And how do I get your great program to read all the info?

Ciao
M


----------

